

Show HN: I created my first digital download, you can have it for free! - helen842000

Hey HN,<p>I created my first digital download, a printable dual timeline calendar for 2014.<p>In an effort to create more products this year I&#x27;m sharing this in some of my favourite web places in the hope I&#x27;ll get valuable feedback and learn from these experiments.<p>While the end product may not be technical, the type of product and delivery method are areas I&#x27;m really interested in.<p>The calendar layout was something I&#x27;ve used myself in pen &amp; paper form and has been more recently inspired by bulletjournal.com, the GTD method and quantified self movement.<p>It may be of use to those of you interested in design, analog note-taking &amp; tracking metrics&#x2F;data.<p>I use it to split work from home, track calories in&#x2F;out &amp; for income&#x2F;expenses...<p>You can also use it as a couples calendar, a single line journal, track your mood, your run times - whatever data you&#x27;d like to collect over the coming year!<p>Use the code <i>hn2014</i> to make it a free download.
Feedback is really appreciated as it will help me to improve my ideas &amp; products.<p>CalCal - A simple printable calendar - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gum.co&#x2F;IEMpg<p>Thanks guys, hope you&#x27;ll find it useful!
======
helen842000
Clickable - [http://gum.co/IEMpg](http://gum.co/IEMpg)

